# Supplements



## RCR_III (Mar 19, 2011)

Just got done watching Reo Wilde's new video about his supplements he's using to work out and lose weight. He also talked about the company he's working with to make something to drink while shooting, which got me to wanting to post this up here to hear everyone's take on it. 

I grew up racing motocross, bmx, and participating in other forms of racing so supplements to mix with what you drink and eat has always been something I've researched and took place in using. I also started carrying that over to my shooting, and when I did noticed an improvement in scores on longer tournaments, or outdoor shooting here in Texas during the summer. 

What I am using now is from Skratch Labs and is originally formulated for cyclists and Nascar racers. It's a form of natural hydration and electrolytes that you can use before, during, and after strenuous activities. What I've noticed it do was keep my body from giving out and showing forms of fatigue for a longer period of time. Keeping my hydration levels, and more importantly my electrolyte levels, up keeps my body from shaking and allows me to hold much steadier throughout a session of shooting. Much like my first shot each round, but all the way through. It is also helping me make stronger shots all throughout the shooting session I am in because my body isn't fatiguing as quickly. 

So, what's everyone's take on this? How many others do this as well?


----------



## subconsciously (Aug 22, 2009)

Really hot days its a 3 to 1. 3 waters to 1 electrolyte drink. Always finish up with some Dos XX. My pre-work out is Stim Factor and post work out is Carnivore. After my morning runs it almond milk, ice, 1 banana, 1 scoop of Carnivore and a 1/2 scoop of Stim Factor.


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

Hammer Nutrition makes some pretty good stuff. I'm a long distance cyclist (not a racer), and I"ve used Hammer Nutition's Endurolytes for many years now, along with other products.
They also have Hammer Gel which is really good and can be mixed with water if you want to. I prefer the Gel out of the pouch, however. Tastes great, and does the job. The Sports Drinks give me heart burn and upset stomach, especially on longer rides of over 50 miles or so.

field14 (Tom D.)


----------



## bghunter7777 (Aug 14, 2014)

Muscle Pharm is a great company I have a degree in Human Physiology and have worked with Kent State doctoral program they go about it the right way

Pre Workout - Arnold pump and a scoop of creatine

intra workout if its intense Amino 1 this is a great supplement anr time you need hydrated not just during a workout its coconut water extrac and amino acids

Post Workout- Combat Powder protein

Snack anytime- Combat Crunch protein bar amazing things

I have tried supplements from every manufacture through my athletic career and the supplement industry used to be sacrifice your health to get results that was the mind set. Muscle Pharm has changed that.

I have no skin in the game but can tell you MP does things right stick with them and you will not be disappointed another company I have been involved in research toward is Onnit Labs these guys produce safe and effective supplements.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

Well, changing the body effects your shooting. Lose weight, gain weight and changes come and effects our shooting, even tuning. So a maintained body. Okay, archery is not a physically demanding sport, but then, time wise it wears on the mind that tears down the body.

I grew up shooting 40 3D targets per event and thought nothing of shooting twice per day or 40 on a Saturday and 40 on a Sunday. If the club only had 30 targets we'd go through up to 3 times. We drank water. 

And then my first ASA ProAm. 20 targets in 4 hours. I was wore out from doing nothing. The second day, another 20 targets over 4 hours. Someone said I looked like I had a great time and all the while I was wishing I stayed home. My first IBO, 30 targets in 6 hours. I didn't think the day would ever get over. Okay, my body was strong, just not motivated from my brain wore out...

The body fit, water will suffice for the day. Hot days, more water. Propellant drinks, Gator Aid and the like, one coach noted cutting these with water, 50/50. Another coach gave if not potty tripping about every 2 hours you aren't drinking enough. But then how often do you see the water closets used at any archery event?

I raced motorcycles, motocross, 2 heat events at break neck speed over a body pounding course. Water between heats was of key importance. Enduros; Only racing sport where you crank up to 70 mph or more to average the 24 mph speed required. Every check point was slurp water and race on. 100 miler enduro, same thing and at the gas stop. I tried the Gator Aid stuff. I guess you have to get use it. I asked for water from then on.

One or two archery clubs offer the propellant drinks, blue, green, red. I carry clear water. And I drink water after a event and later switch to a diet drink, Pepsi, Coke.

Food for the coming archery competition day, what is natural for you and maybe less of it. I got into the hang of a breakfast sandwich and orange juice with time allowance before competing, usually a hour before, lets all settle and the sugar to ease up. I then charge up with water and hit the course with water on the hip. One 3D club has a water station every 10 targets, which I think is great.....


----------



## Mahly (Dec 18, 2002)

As Reo said in one of his vids, don't change up too much for a shoot. If your a coffee drinker, but want to skip coffee for a shoot, your not doing yourself any favors.
But when it comes to heat, you need to drink a lot, and do it WELL before (and during) the event.
I used to road race motorcycles. On a hot day, you just could not drink enough! I would put down 2 gallons of Gatorade and never need to use the rest room.
That's a bit more extreme than archery, but I was also in better shape. I do think the key is to hydrate early... You can maintain, but you can't catch up once your dehydrated.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

Is that how you spell it, Gatorade? Well, I don't drink the stuff... And I know a secret... Those cups with Gatorade on them, you see on TV, mmmm ball sports...take a guess....Try "Official" in name only....

Coffee....caffeine....If a real coffee drinker...go without it and you just might have a headache you don't want and jangled nerves.

Same with cigarette smokers, coming down gives the shakes. I can go a long time without one, 4 hours pretty easy, but easy isn't so easy when I'm not doing anything. 1 shot every 12 minutes ain't doing a lot. Already got it off my chest in the ASA Forums. Outside, no law, you best leave me alone.

Supplements....Exercise....You start, you keep to it. You don't start, you don't have to worry about it. Two friends, one my age, 65, one 20 years younger and both enrolled at this sports center....They don't seem to be doing their selves one bit of good. I shoot with them. My biggest exercise is mowing the lawn with my lawn tractor, about 3 hours if I don't stop. I do walk though. Try to knock off a mile per morning and I "walk with purpose," no lollygagging along.

Whoops... I R a Diabetic. I know what to eat and how much of it and know not what to eat. Hot, out on the range, the ole blood meter can dip too low and I get the shakes. 82 is my threshold and why I carry a couple of those bite size chocolate bars.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

???? Again, archery is not really a physically demanding sport and I question the need of a Supplement Post/Thread.....


----------



## Ned250 (Aug 10, 2009)

SonnyThomas said:


> ???? Again, archery is not really a physically demanding sport and I question the need of a Supplement Post/Thread.....


I agree with you here. All of these posts are major overkill for a relatively easy sport from a physical exertion perspective. 

Drink water and bring some high fat/low sugar snacks with you on longer shoots and you'll be fine. Drinking all of these sugary sports drinks isn't necessary and quite frankly may hurt your performance more than help it.

Oh, and a high five from another fellow ex-enduro rider. :thumbs_up


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

I believe most of this has already been discussed in Health & Fitness ad nauseum.... 

Simply stating such and such pro uses a particular supplement does not make it a valid I&A topic....


----------



## Lazarus (Sep 19, 2005)

Nice. Gotta love the internet.

Mahly, why don't you just delete this topic before it gets outta hand. This isn't the place for the above kind of post. Actually, no place is the place for the above kind of post.


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

Lazarus said:


> Nice. Gotta love the internet.
> 
> Mahly, why don't you just delete this topic before it gets outta hand. This isn't the place for the above kind of post. Actually, no place is the place for the above kind of post.


Looks like the really explosive comment was taken down, BUT, in spite of this, you might "think" about whatever you want to post about PED use...but, use some judgement before making accusations of that nature! Bad enough about the PED's in other pro sports and those caught at it...but hey, don't attach names to the accusations without positive PROOF.

T


----------



## Topper1018 (Feb 19, 2013)

Without trying to cause to much offense on either side of the fence here, im going to wade in. For some of you who beleive water and the odd choco bar will do you just fine I applaud you. However, do not discredit the effects of supplementing. Trying something one time at one shoot does not give you an insight. If you want to talk about strenuous conditions, I used to train and fight MMA/Jiu Jitsu 5-6 days a week and am a full time frameing carpenter on top of that. My weight could fluctuate by as much as 10 lbs morning to night on any given day. Getting the body the extra vitamins and minerals etc. is what moves us to the next level when we are training as hard as we can each day. The mind and body need to be addressed as one, when the mind is tired the body will lag and when the body is tired the mind cant make it function. The same is true in archery. Although far less strenuous in nature, archery is a mentally draining activity when we are training as hard as we can for a shoot or just to better ourselves. Giving the body proper, and yes sometimes excessive, nutrition leave the connective channel from mind to body clear of obstruction and allows ease of function. Believe me the simplest of terms like "hands up chin down!" becomes harder as the mind and body become drained, them WHAM a right hand you never saw coming. Just like late in that tournament when the simple term "draw elbow up, front shoulder down!" falls on deaf ears and WHAM! a 5 you never saw coming.
I beleive the devil must be given his due here, try a proper supplement plan over a period of time and track it with your training and scores, you may be surprised.


----------



## wolf44 (Mar 31, 2009)

just remember that "supplements" are not regulated by the fda. they can say "xyz" are in there but no one is holding them to that. unlike gatorade, thier products have to be tested and their food labels have to be accurate. Be careful with any supplement, just because of that fact alone


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

Topper1018 said:


> Without trying to cause to much offense on either side of the fence here, im going to wade in. For some of you who beleive water and the odd choco bar will do you just fine I applaud you. However, do not discredit the effects of supplementing. Trying something one time at one shoot does not give you an insight. If you want to talk about strenuous conditions, I used to train and fight MMA/Jiu Jitsu 5-6 days a week and am a full time frameing carpenter on top of that. My weight could fluctuate by as much as 10 lbs morning to night on any given day. Getting the body the extra vitamins and minerals etc. is what moves us to the next level when we are training as hard as we can each day. The mind and body need to be addressed as one, when the mind is tired the body will lag and when the body is tired the mind cant make it function. The same is true in archery. Although far less strenuous in nature, archery is a mentally draining activity when we are training as hard as we can for a shoot or just to better ourselves. Giving the body proper, and yes sometimes excessive, nutrition leave the connective channel from mind to body clear of obstruction and allows ease of function. Believe me the simplest of terms like "hands up chin down!" becomes harder as the mind and body become drained, them WHAM a right hand you never saw coming. Just like late in that tournament when the simple term "draw elbow up, front shoulder down!" falls on deaf ears and WHAM! a 5 you never saw coming.
> I beleive the devil must be given his due here, try a proper supplement plan over a period of time and track it with your training and scores, you may be surprised.



Field; Walk, as in casual walk to the shooting lane. Fire 4 arrows without a time limit. Casually walk to the target to score and remove arrows and return, casually, and casually walk to the next lane. There are no bonus points for foot racing.
ASA; A circle jerk affair, rectangle. Long square for those ignorant. 10 targets on one side, 10 targets on the opposite side. A machine type affair also. All on one side shoot. All on the side wait until all are done shooting. Shooting done on the side, all go their targets to score and pull arrows. You then return and move to the next target lane.... There are no bonus points for foot racing. On average you will shoot -1- arrow every 12 minutes....Of note, total shooting time allowed for unknown is 3 hours, 30 minutes, but not adhered to. I "suffered" 4 hours of shooting 20 target for two days in a row and no penalty given to any of the 100 on the course.
ASA DAIR Indoor Target - Not strenuous, but faster paced, maybe. Starting with the first end of 2 minutes for 4 arrows. Last end being 1 minute for 4 arrows. And like other Indoor spots, a period of in between lines. A time limit is in place for scoring and pulling arrows.

Brutal sport, archery.....


----------



## Topper1018 (Feb 19, 2013)

Unfortunately I think you may have misunderstood my base point. The mind and body have to be addressed as one. No, physically speaking archery is less than taxing. But, all te waiting whilst trying to stay focused, when winning really means something to you, is mentally draining. And yes I have shot all te forms you described in many of the same situations you describe. I do shoot ASA and travel from Canada to do so, staying focused and competeing means something to me. If the idea is to market supplements to be used at a shoot whilst competeing only I think that is wrong. However incorporating them into a training regim and maintaining that while at a shoot is a great idea. And one that more intermediate-advanced level shooters should consider.


----------

